# Vibrant Reef Cleaner Journal



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all, I would like to share my experience with the Vibrant Reef Cleaner.

First, a bit of background: I've been battling cyano in my 50-gallon tank for a year now. I've tried skimmer, chaeto, frequent water changes. Nothing worked. So finally, I decided to try out Vibrant.

This is what my tank looked like on day 1:










There is only one firefish in there, so the bioload should be very low. You can also see that there are patches of hair algae under the cyano.

Day 5:










As you can see, the cyano is almost all gone. Note that it did not go away on its own, I had to siphon it out, but the amazing thing is that IT DID NOT COME BACK!

Unfortunately, as you can see, the hair algae remained.

Day 12:










I have continued to dose twice a week, but as you can see, the hair algae continues to grow.

The instructions on the bottle say it may take up to 60 doses to get rid of bryopsis, so I'm continuing with the twice a week dosing and keeping my fingers crossed.

For what it's worth, getting rid of the cyano is already a huge step up!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*no pics*

pics are not working


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The pictures were there before!?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fixed the image links. Hopefully they stay there this time!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

awesome ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Update:

I've been continuing to dose Vibrant twice a week, and removing hair algae by hand on a semi-regular basis.

Unfortunately, there has not been any changes since the last photo. In fact, cyano seems to be creeping back, as I can see the sand taking on a reddish brown color when the lights are on. So far, however, there has not been any slime formation. I have a conch in there, but it doesn't seem to make difference.

That said, I've noticed that the areas I have removed hair algae by hand does not seem to be growing back. That, at least, is encouraging.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will suggest vacuum the sand, it will help. Have a tang fish to take care of the algae..


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, Vibrant was not effective in removing hair algae. I will continue to dose it until my bottle runs out, but it's now been 5 months and the hair algae is still growing.

It was, however, quite effective in removing my cyanobacteria outbreak. I had to manually remove the cyano by siphoning the sand and scrubbing it off rocks, but the cyano did not come back when I started dosing vibrant.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

ChemiClean for the cyano and Mexican turbo snails for the hair algae


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try Reef Flux, NAFB has it. Or just get Fluconazole pill from drug store or from Bigshowfrags.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Since Vibrant was not getting rid of the hair algae even after months of dosing, I decided to try using chaeto again.

Big mistake!

Even though I stopped dosing for at least two weeks before adding chaeto, it still melted into goo.

Seems like I have no choice but to continue dosing!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Fluconazole powder do a great job for hairy algae. I bought a small amount for $20 from NAFB and it works. You will also find on ebay as Aquarium Fluconazole but its from the US, cost more.


----------

